# Spanish Villa - Watercolour



## Darfion (May 17, 2005)

Did this a couple of days ago whilst under the influence of several beers. The actual size is about 5" x 4" but i plan to do it again on a larger scale. 




​


----------



## Meysha (May 17, 2005)

Veeery Nice!  I'm so jealous! This is really good.


----------



## terri (May 17, 2005)

:thumbup:  I like it.   If this is the kind of work you do after several beers, then I say: bottoms up!   :cheers:


----------

